# Crooked toes



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

rescued a bird with a crooked toe on both feet. the toes are literaly bent under th base of the foot. Seems to be a birth defect. The bird can walk. Was wondering if i should attempt to correct with tape or or orthopedic or well just like him for as he is.


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

depending on age of the bird? if he is still young you could probably tape his feet down for a week or so and that might help. I just took my bird to the vet this morning with the one splayed leg it cost me $175.00 to tape his legs down. here is a website that might help you http://www.peafowl.org/ARTICLES/1/


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re crooked toe*

He is about a year old. He walks quite well and has had very little problems getting around. Afraid the treatment will do more damage than help.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello to both of you and welcome to the forum.

KO loft, I would definitely do as Kaftar suggested and try to fix the feet.

We have a "sticky" in the RESOURCES section that lists a number of sites dealing with splay legs - the peafowl site that Kaftar suggested is listed there as well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

KO Loft said:


> rescued a bird with a crooked toe on both feet. the toes are literaly bent under th base of the foot. Seems to be a birth defect. The bird can walk. Was wondering if i should attempt to correct with tape or or orthopedic or well just like him for as he is.


I'm wondering, will the toes straighten out if you "unbend" them, or have they actually grown like that? I would be afraid of breaking some bones if you forced the toes into the correct position. If the bird is a year old and has always been like this and gets around fine, he doesn't know any different. It doesn't sound like he's crippled or really handicapped in any way.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re crooked toes*

No Killer gets along fine. He seemed to be ok and the toes when I tried to bend them well seemed to bend back. This was a homer I think that the owner didnt want because of the deformity and well just tossed out of coop. I used to breed birds with my grandfather and it look like the metal band was cut out leaving the a plastic band on. I did contact owner but well lets just say this bird is not wanted back (threat of culling?) so I am leary of of trying to fix them. It is same toe on both feet and it looks well like a birth defect. No visible injuries. I had though to to cut old band off because it looks looked like it was cutting into the upper leg although no lasting injury. This bird is well i guess mine now. Have ordered a hutch coop and well if memory serves me correctly I will once again be building a flight cage. lol just when i thought i was out killer pulls me back in lol....


----------

